# Larry Sanders expected to enter Rehab



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...y-sanders-expected-to-enter-rehab-this-summer


I don't quite understand why he's going in. This isn't one of those things where you get caught with some reefer and you go to rehab for PR is it? I mean just put the bong down. Has anyone said that he's got other problems?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I suggest Bucks deal him and his 44 million contract to Lakers if Lakers are unable to land LeBron or Melo.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

His trade value is at zero right now, all the bucks can do is hope he gets right in the head.


----------

